# 160* thermostat



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

will the 160* make that much of a diffrence in a stock tuned car. i know the fans won't come on any earlier, but will the computer make more power at a lower temp? i know in a tpi moter a lower temp will make the motor run richer and you get s***ty gas mileage.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

I got 3whp peak from it on my car. Avg coolant temps while driving before were in the 210-220 range, now in the 177-187 range.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, the 160 Stat keeps the computer in a closed loop, which means it's getting more fuel.


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

i just wanted to hear from someone that has done it. i am making an order for the lpe cai and 160* stat tonight. if any one else has any info please let me know thanks


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

stangeater said:


> i just wanted to hear from someone that has done it. i am making an order for the lpe cai and 160* stat tonight. if any one else has any info please let me know thanks


I've got one. Lower temps, no problems.
:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> I've got one. Lower temps, no problems.
> :cheers


:agree I had one in the GTO and I've got one in the SRT4 (huge difference in the SRT4), worth the $20.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Well... I'd say the answer to that question depends on the heat load vs the cooling capacity. If you are driving down the freeway with a low load and high airflow through the radiator, you will likely see lower temps. But if you have low airflow, a cooler t-stat won't do anything for your coolant temps as they will be controlled either by the balance of airflow vs heat input, or the fan setpoint (which increases air flow and thus cooling). 

I've read that the drag strip guys love the lower t-stat and fan option because a lower coolant temp results in higher HP, but as you note, I'm not sure what impact that has on daily driving air fuel ratio's. 

I do have my fans set to come on earlier than stock, but my car needs as much heat as possible removed on the track, so the fans help. :cheers


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

Do I need a new gasket for the SLP 160* thermostat?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the 160 Stat keeps the computer in a closed loop, which means it's getting more fuel.


 Everything I've read on the forum's has said our cars run rich stock. I understand lower temp higher horsepower. But I like my gas mileage. Will this affect my mileage? I'm not willing to do this for only 3hp. Any input?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

u can buy mine. i got it but never put it on will sell for $15 shippied


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

MaximumPwr said:


> Do I need a new gasket for the SLP 160* thermostat?


No.
:cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Ironmancan said:


> Everything I've read on the forum's has said our cars run rich stock. I understand lower temp higher horsepower. But I like my gas mileage. Will this affect my mileage? I'm not willing to do this for only 3hp. Any input?


Will not affect your mileage at all.:cheers


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> u can buy mine. i got it but never put it on will sell for $15 shippied


I'll take it if no one has made you an offer.:seeya:


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

The '05s come with a 86*C (~187*F) stat from the factory. For the only slight increase in power, and possible emissions problems that might occur in the long run, I think the 160* stat is a waste of time and money. I'm sure others will disagree, however.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------

